
Moving from Wordpress to Hugo - type0
https://www.tibobeijen.nl/2017/01/09/moving-from-wordpress-to-hugo/
======
Theizestooke
If you worry about Wordpress and security, and like the idea of having a
static site, maybe check out Simply Static
([https://wordpress.org/plugins/simply-
static/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/simply-static/)). It's a WP plugin that
creates a static copy of your site. Just upload to your server and unzip, and
you're done.

~~~
knight17
It is slow: it takes time to create the static output, especially if you have
more than a few posts. For infrequently updated sites and blogs this plugin
may be an excellent solution as it allows you to access a world of WP themes.

------
ploggingdev
If the intention was to learn how to work with servers and experiment with
Ansible and Caddy, that's fine. Otherwise hosting a static site on a VPS is
just overkill, from the initial setup process for a VPS (ssh config,
unattended upgrades, firewall) followed by installing Caddy and using Ansible.

It's easier (and free) to just host it on Github pages or Gitlab pages and use
Cloudflare as a proxy.

~~~
tyingq
Two other free options I saw in a recent thread here are Netlify and Firebase
hosting. Firebase looked particularly attractive as it provides a CDN as well
as config driven control of things like redirects, headers, etc.

~~~
Croaky
+1 Netlify.

I've really liked it for
[https://blog.statusok.com](https://blog.statusok.com) and
[https://statusok.com](https://statusok.com)

GitHub webhook deploy flow, one-click SSL, 301 redirects and other rewrite
support, CDN seems pretty good.

~~~
itake
-1 Netlify

I found the netlify was slower than github pages and surge.sh according to
google's speed tests.

Netlify also wants complete access to your github account. You either need to
make a separate account or give them access to all of your repos.

~~~
tyingq
GitHub doesn't offer anything more granular than read/write all repos in their
app permissions matrix.

~~~
itake
I understand that, but that doesn't excuse the fact I have to give them
complete access to my repos.

------
sgallant
Great post! I started using Hugo instead of WordPress in 2015 and haven't
looked back. We grew tired of manually updating sites so we built a CMS
(shameless plug). [https://forestry.io/](https://forestry.io/). We're going to
be rolling out some interesting things in the coming months.

------
Dunedan
While I'm a big fan of static site generators the reason for me not to use one
for blogging is the trouble when you want to have comments without an
additional third party service.

~~~
hashhar
I too think that and that was one of the reasons I moved to Ghost. But I'm a
broke and cheap student who doesn't pay for a VPS or hosting provider
currently so I have temporarily (until I join a job in July) moved back to a
simple Jekyll website with Discourse for comments.

~~~
kasbah
I am confused, I thought for Ghost you have to set up comments yourself as
well: [https://www.ghostforbeginners.com/how-to-enable-comments-
on-...](https://www.ghostforbeginners.com/how-to-enable-comments-on-a-ghost-
blog/)

I have been running Ghost for free on OpenShift but haven't set up comments. I
would recommend it but I don't think OpenShift are taking on new accounts for
the v2 platform where Ghost is available -- they are transitioning to "next
gen" and I haven't checked if they have Ghost on that.

~~~
hashhar
Oh, sorry for being unclear. Being a dynamic website, I rolled my own simple
comment system (mainly to learn, I eventually replaced it with Discourse).

Thanks for recommending OpenShift. I'll be getting my first paycheck in July
and will move to a hosting provider that provides best value.

~~~
kasbah
Ah I see, has Discourse improved as a comment system or is it still quite hard
to set up?

I was mainly recommending OpenShift because it's free but I don't know if the
setup I have now is still available.

